# [email protected], 04/14/08



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Good D so far


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Dalembert staring Z down. Hahaha.

Sasha doing a good job staying in front of Iguodala. Ben active in the post. So far, so good. Let's keep this intensity.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

stupid shot by delonte


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Great D by Lebron there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

meh, the difference between the starting 5 and the second unit is clear as day. Less D, equal offense.

Sasha, Z and Ben DO bring something defensively. Boobie, AV and Joe aren't as good, period.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

terrible defense by the second unit. Stupid passes, stupid turnovers...jeez.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

where the D, shyte...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

can anyone be more erratic going to the the basket ( Devin Brown)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

crazy mistakes there...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Devin Brown is really terrible at driving to the basket. He's as erratic as Sasha, minus the athletic ability to actually finish strong.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jesus! What A Dunk By Lebron!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is at 5 shots attempts, on pace for only 10 for the game. But Cleveland is winning at the half without major shot attempts. Go with the flow, I suppose.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

remy23 said:


> LeBron is at 5 shots attempts, on pace for only 10 for the game. But Cleveland is winning at the half without major shot attempts. Go with the flow, I suppose.


I don't think lebron taking 5 shots should be a concern. I think he's feeling good, but he's clearly savin g himself for saturday's playoff opener!

:yay:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Z with the nice move


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

crap, sasha down


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

let's take advantage of those turnovers


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great D by lebron, again...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Boobie, very nice, with the layup

Lebron again with a nice defensive play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why has Joe Smith played just 3 minutes?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on Lebron, you have to hit that FT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

So Wally has been taking out of the rotation by Mike Brown. Thought this was coming after the last game


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well this season's been fun. I'm just praying for two wins in the playoffs, because everyone is able to force the Sixers' into their weaknesses. If they can't run they are in trouble, because they have the tendency to settle for jumpers in the half court. There's no ball movement in the half court, there's poor floor spacing, no off ball movement, it's just bad.

I'm not getting mad because I'm happy the team is even in the playoffs.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Austin is right. Lebron SHOULD be on one of the All D teams...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron , WTF...that's two more FTs you missed? Jesus...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on guys don't blow the lead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron 3-8 from the stripe


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nasty. They just showed a reply of Sasha's injury and just seeing that (whether it was the first time or this replay) just sucks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice way to end the buzzer, LeBron. From way out in the solar system, LeBron dials long distance.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

King James with the 3 baaall! :clap2:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

remy23 said:


> Nasty. They just showed a reply of Sasha's injury and just seeing that (whether it was the first time or this replay) just sucks.


Yeah, he's OUT. That looked nasty indeed...poor Sasha if you think about it. This has been a year to forget for him.

Wally must be happy, though. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron getting silky smooth on that move.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm hoping for you guys to hold on and win. This secures that 6th spot for the Raptors.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

God, let's keep the lead up...come on guys.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on: finish this game off. I hate the fact we can never just blow out teams even when we outplay them


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wtf was that?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Awful collapse here. The Sixers are back and energized.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

devin brown, jesus


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Gibson hurt? Are all the other bigs besides Ben Wallace hurt?

Or is Mike Brown just an idiot?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

you guys need Larry Hughes.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

incredible collapse here. We're letting rookies making key plays. Thaddeus young with the circus layup then with the offensive foul on Lebron...ridiculous. Focus guys.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Is Gibson hurt? Are all the other bigs besides Ben Wallace hurt?
> 
> Or is Mike Brown just an idiot?


Nope. Nope. Yes.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

****!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Sixers seem so athletic and quick. I hope in the draft Cleveland gets solid (able to contribute) and athletic young legs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why in God's name is Ben Wallace in the game. I swear Mike Brown is trying to lose his job or something.

All they have to do is foul Ben and get the ball back. Double off the ball too with Ben's man.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thaddeus Young....argh...gsep,snrg.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great pass by LeBron. You are a good passer, Sir James.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was an incredible pass.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

risky pass...wow.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

if they win, they can thank andre miller for sticking it to us.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Devin Brown with the drive. 

If you double LeBron that far out, make those teams PAY every single time. If they use such an exaggerated defense, then break that stuff down.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

two lucky *** shots in a row. One by Williams, the other by Brown.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on, no buzzer beater please.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing a


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Williams with another clutch shot. This comes down to LeBron making a tough shot or creating an open look. It's come down to a coin toss now.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I knew this ******* would score.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Talk about a bad bounce


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Sixers used their foul to give. 4.1 seconds left to determine this.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow. Hey, that's life, right?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No foul?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron traveled on that last possession.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Forget the Devin Brown foul, How was that not a blocking foul on that drive>\?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron was bumped (minor foul), then traveled (perhaps another minor bump), shot got blocked and then Devin Brown was fouled. 

You can no-call, call the travel or call the foul. It's up to how you interpret things and what you want to call/see.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't think we deserve to win this game.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on devin


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> I don't think we deserve to win this game.


If the foul was truly called (since it occurred at 0.2 seconds remaining), then Cleveland does deserve to win the game. But if no foul was called at the moment of the final sequence and was later called as a make up call to revise history, then Cleveland does not deserve to win.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> If the foul was truly called (since it occurred at 0.2 seconds remaining), then Cleveland does deserve to win the game. But if no foul was called at the moment of the final sequence and was later called as a make up call to revise history, then Cleveland does not deserve to win.


I just mean in the general sense, with the collapse at the end and everything. I'm disappointed particularly in Mike Brown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a ****ing crazy *** game. Sixers fans must be pissed off to no extent right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland wins this game by a razor's edge. I already put the "thumbs down" icon to mark this game thread as a loss but the Cavs wound up winning it. I guess Cleveland showed me what's up.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

crazy end of game...wow


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

remy23 said:


> If the foul was truly called (since it occurred at 0.2 seconds remaining), then Cleveland does deserve to win the game. But if no foul was called at the moment of the final sequence and was later called as a make up call to revise history, then Cleveland does not deserve to win.


A foul WAS called. And after checking, the foul called occurred before the buzzer...so we "deserve" to win.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh, and if people complain about the way it was handled at the end, as long as the whistle actually took place on the court to signify a foul, then the officials did everything correctly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the exact ruling on that? I know the foul occurred before the buzzer went off, but I didn't see the ref signal for it until after the buzzer sounded...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> I just mean in the general sense, with the collapse at the end and everything. I'm disappointed particularly in Mike Brown.


I agree that this team has been looking like garbage for a while now. Coach Brown has to get an offensive coach this offseason because more of the same won't cut it. I'm not happy with things either.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> What's the exact ruling on that? I know the foul occurred before the buzzer went off, but I didn't see the ref signal for it until after the buzzer sounded...


Actually, what they're saying is that a foul was called, but that the crowd was too loud for anyone to hear it. (at least us watching on TV and certainly the crowd)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> Actually, what they're saying is that a foul was called, but that the crowd was too loud for anyone to hear it. (at least us watching on TV and certainly the crowd)


Ah, okay. The reason I asked is because the referee under the basket signaled for a foul with his arm after the red light appeared, but I must've missed seeing him blow the whistle. Unless it was another referee not in camera's view that blew it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Ah, okay. The reason I asked is because the referee under the basket signaled for a foul with his arm after the red light appeared, but I must've missed seeing him blow the whistle. Unless it was another referee not in camera's view that blew it.


Yeah, if they call a foul at the buzzer, the officials go back to video to find out exactly at what time the foul occurred.

No doubt people will be mad at this game, but the officials did the right thing. The ref clearly called a foul on the floor, so their decision was correct.

This is why it's easier just to take jump shots at the end of games, so refs don't have to decide whether to call a foul or not.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If Iguodala played worth anything tonight...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

All in all, crazy end of game. It shouldn't have gotten down to the wire like this. Another blown lead. Let's hope this gets us going.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> If Iguodala played worth anything tonight...


Yeah, he missed a lot of shots. Some were shots he must usually make, but Lebron did play some nice D tonight.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

LeBron did, but at the same time Iguodala was settling too much even when James was out of the game. Man.. I hope this team has some actual half court sets next year.


----------

